# SHOCK-Ability is awesome!!!



## HeartOfLion (Jan 17, 2003)

SHOCK-Ability is awesome!! The whole trilogy.  It all connects together.  The drills are great and Mr Sonnon explains the theory well.  Highly recommended.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 24, 2003)

Can you explain some of the drills?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll be doing reviews of Shock Ability eventually, but it will be a little while -- I got a big box of Sonnon stuff last week.


----------

